# Late car registration



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

Hope you can help!

Got a new car and intended to sell old one but went away. Now it is 4 months since it needed registering. Can't find fine cost on website - just sold it so wanted an idea of the cost of not having it registered.

Haven't been driving it by the way.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Here you go:

On Your Side: Late car registration incurs Dh100 per month fine - The National


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it AED 100 in both Dubai and AD? Just curious.
Thanks a lot Elphaba!


----------

